# Wahoo Elemnt Bolt



## Andywinds (25 Aug 2017)

I'm looking at a new GPS for road biking, and like the Wahoo. I just can't decide between the original element or the newer bolt. They both seem to offer the same features, apart from the bolt has a smaller battery and less LED's.
Anyone here use them, I've heard that the firmware is now a lot better.


----------



## kipster (25 Aug 2017)

Andywinds said:


> I'm looking at a new GPS for road biking, and like the Wahoo. I just can't decide between the original element or the newer bolt. They both seem to offer the same features, apart from the bolt has a smaller battery and less LED's.
> Anyone here use them, I've heard that the firmware is now a lot better.


I use a bolt, it is a great device. I was using a Garmin 510, but it started crashing on routes, did the factory reset bit, but that didn't fix it. My son now uses it, he doesn't rely on routes. The bonus of the bolt is the inclusion of maps (which the 510 couldn't do, so not really a fair comparison). The ability to sync routes from strava or ridewithgps easily is a bonus, the screen is easy to read in all light conditions, the LED's are difficult to see in sunlight. New firmware gets released fairly regularly and the unit has performed faultlessly.

The bolt and the larger elemnt are the same apart from the battery size. I tend to charge the bolt up once a week, that gets me through 150 miles, 3 or four rides and still has 30% ish left, so the claimed 15 hours seems about right. Colour maps don't bother me, the ones on the bolt are easy for me to read.


----------



## Andywinds (25 Aug 2017)

kipster said:


> I use a bolt, it is a great device. I was using a Garmin 510, but it started crashing on routes, did the factory reset bit, but that didn't fix it. My son now uses it, he doesn't rely on routes. The bonus of the bolt is the inclusion of maps (which the 510 couldn't do, so not really a fair comparison). The ability to sync routes from strava or ridewithgps easily is a bonus, the screen is easy to read in all light conditions, the LED's are difficult to see in sunlight. New firmware gets released fairly regularly and the unit has performed faultlessly.
> 
> The bolt and the larger elemnt are the same apart from the battery size. I tend to charge the bolt up once a week, that gets me through 150 miles, 3 or four rides and still has 30% ish left, so the claimed 15 hours seems about right. Colour maps don't bother me, the ones on the bolt are easy for me to read.


Great summary, many thanks. I've never used any cycling CPS so have nothing to compare against. I've not even used any of the sensors before, only have a basic computer that measures speed.
One thing I would like to do is upload routes that have been created by our cycling club, can this be done with the Bolt. Also, does it give you a proper map for navigation for pre-determined routes?
Not too worried about the lights, it looks like you get some warning on screen anyway?


----------



## Jason (25 Aug 2017)

Already own the Garmin 800, but it makes an interesting alternative to the top end Garmin devices. @kipster battery life is on par with mine, so I don't see any standout features


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2017)

@Andywinds 


DC Rainmaker review *HERE*


----------



## kipster (25 Aug 2017)

@Jasonbourne experience in the cycling club I'm in suggests Garmin 800 battery life when navigating in much reduced? I only replaced the 510 as it kept crashing when following a route, it was otherwise a good device. I've not tired the 8xx series, a lot in the club have them and swear by them. The bigger elemnt battery life is 17 hours. 

@Andywinds You can upload Strava routes, but this doesn't offer turn by turn navigation, but that can be done on ridewithgps. So it depends what the club issues it's routes on, if its Garmin connect, it is possible to export a GPX file and upload that to ridewithgps then send to the elemnt. If its Strava you just duplicate the route do that it's in your profile then sync the elemnt. Most of my rides are done in the country lanes / villages / small towns and the maps work fine, I've not used it in a city so I don't know if the maps gets crowded with all the roads, but you can zoom in / out as needed.

You get the maps with the route marked on it.


----------



## Andywinds (25 Aug 2017)

kipster said:


> @Jasonbourne experience in the cycling club I'm in suggests Garmin 800 battery life when navigating in much reduced? I only replaced the 510 as it kept crashing when following a route, it was otherwise a good device. I've not tired the 8xx series, a lot in the club have them and swear by them. The bigger elemnt battery life is 17 hours.
> 
> @Andywinds You can upload Strava routes, but this doesn't offer turn by turn navigation, but that can be done on ridewithgps. So it depends what the club issues it's routes on, if its Garmin connect, it is possible to export a GPX file and upload that to ridewithgps then send to the elemnt. If its Strava you just duplicate the route do that it's in your profile then sync the elemnt. Most of my rides are done in the country lanes / villages / small towns and the maps work fine, I've not used it in a city so I don't know if the maps gets crowded with all the roads, but you can zoom in / out as needed.
> 
> You get the maps with the route marked on it.


Thanks Kipster, I believe that they post up the routes from Strava to the web site. So it should be easy enough to do on the device. I've got to wait anyway before I can buy as they are out of stock on Wiggle.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2017)

@13 rider uses a bolt (I think)


----------



## Andywinds (25 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider uses a bolt (I think)


From what I have read it does seem a good choice for me. Not sure if I require all the niceties of the Edge 1000.


----------



## Lee_M (25 Aug 2017)

I got the Bolt to replace my 800 (and as it happens sold the 800 for a decent sum)

I love it, never need to connect it to a pc, all controlled from my phone, automatically syncs pinned routes from ridewithgps and strava, and automatically loads up rides when I've finished. 
B&W screen also means I can read it in the sunlight, and it also pops up txt messages and calls as they arrive on my phone so I can see if I can ignore them without stopping to check my phone.


----------



## Andywinds (25 Aug 2017)

Lee_M said:


> I got the Bolt to replace my 800 (and as it happens sold the 800 for a decent sum)
> 
> I love it, never need to connect it to a pc, all controlled from my phone, automatically syncs pinned routes from ridewithgps and strava, and automatically loads up rides when I've finished.
> B&W screen also means I can read it in the sunlight, and it also pops up txt messages and calls as they arrive on my phone so I can see if I can ignore them without stopping to check my phone.


Thanks Lee. I'm pretty much sold on them now :-)


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2017)

Yes I use a bolt and love it simple to use which is good for me . The only real difference between the element and the bolt is screen size . There is now an element mini which is cheaper but needs a smart phone to do the GPS . I plot route on ridewithgps GPS and the bolt syncs with WiFi and uploads the route simple . Map is basic black and white but day enough to follow . I love my bolt never had a Garmin but can't compare not issue I've had is when I let the battery go flat but you get about a good 12 hours


----------



## Milzy (25 Aug 2017)

Bolt is amazing. I did a 100 with a GPS map running and hardly used any battery. It helps to push you to get fitter too. Love mine.


----------



## Andywinds (4 Sep 2017)

Back from hols and the Bolt should be here Tuesday. As I've only ever used a basic comp this will be different!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Sep 2017)

I have the Elemnt (not bolt) which is the same but different. Bigger for night rides and because I want it for touring and Audax. I have switched the leds off to save power on longer rides. I get over 200km on mine using a Turn By Turn route. 

As upthread, DC Rainmaker 's review is good. I love mine and I don't miss my Garmin.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2017)

Andywinds said:


> Back from hols and the Bolt should be here Tuesday. As I've only ever used a basic comp this will be different!


Enjoy , you will love it . So simple to use even I can cope with the tec


----------



## Andywinds (4 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Enjoy , you will love it . So simple to use even I can cope with the tec


I've got a RideWithGPS and Komoot accounts setup to see which one is better. As I would like turn by turn navigation I have downloaded some GPX routes from strava and uploaded them to Ridewithgps. The bolt gets here tomorrow, so I can have a proper look then.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2017)

I use ridewithgps with this you get turn by turn instructions . I have planned a route on strava and I didn't get turn by turn instruction think you need strava premium . Never used komoot . The bolt just sync over WiFi to linked accounts


----------



## Andywinds (4 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> I use ridewithgps with this you get turn by turn instructions . I have planned a route on strava and I didn't get turn by turn instruction think you need strava premium . Never used komoot . The bolt just sync over WiFi to linked accounts


I do have a premium account with Strava, so I will see how it all works then. Cheers!


----------



## kipster (4 Sep 2017)

Andywinds said:


> I do have a premium account with Strava, so I will see how it all works then. Cheers!


Strava routes don't give turn by turn instructions on the elemnts.


----------



## Andywinds (4 Sep 2017)

kipster said:


> Strava routes don't give turn by turn instructions on the elemnts.


Maybe they will fix this, as they seem to support the Premium function? I can get by with RidewithGPS anyway, I don't have that many routes. Just handy when I download a new route from someone else.


----------



## Milzy (10 Sep 2017)

Ride with gps added to bolt gives turn by turn instructions. The hardware is simply lovely.


----------



## Littgull (10 Sep 2017)

I'm seriously considering buying a Wahoo Element Bolt as the reviews on here and elsewhere are exceptionally good.

My Garmin Edge Tour device that I bought about 18 months ago has been an appallingly unreliable bit of kit. It often ceases to give route directions mid ride and I have completely lost faith in it. The only thing that puts me off a bit about the Wahoo is that it appears all rides have to be planned on RideswithGPS in order to produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo Bolt. I use www.cycle.travel for route planning and it picks the quietest route for you between the chosen start and finish points. I don't really want to spend the time painstakingly creating routes via RideswithGPS when I am happy with Cycle.travel doing it for me. But it seems routes created in cycle.travel will not produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo.

I'm actually surprised that Wahoo users are satisfied with the labour intensive requirement of having to trace their routes in rideswithGPS for routes they wish to follow. Or am I missing something?


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2017)

@Littgull You maybe able to download a box file from cycle travel to an android device phone which your bolt is synced with and this will upload to the head unit .
When I get time I will try it for you
I personally like planing my own routes


----------



## Littgull (10 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> @Littgull You maybe able to download a box file from cycle travel to an android device phone which your bolt is synced with and this will upload to the head unit .
> When I get time I will try it for you
> I personally like planing my own routes



Thanks @13 rider. That might be a solution.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2017)

@Littgull . I have gave it go and the route uploaded to the head unit but did not turn by turn instructions as you thought . You would be able to follow the route but would get no notifications of turns like you do with ridewithgps .
I get regular emails from wahoo and they and constantly upgrading the software if I here they do coming with cycle travel I will let you now 
When I have a bit more time I will have a play with cycle travel and the bolt as it looks a good website


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a Wahoo Element Bolt as the reviews on here and elsewhere are exceptionally good.
> 
> My Garmin Edge Tour device that I bought about 18 months ago has been an appallingly unreliable bit of kit. It often ceases to give route directions mid ride and I have completely lost faith in it. The only thing that puts me off a bit about the Wahoo is that it appears all rides have to be planned on RideswithGPS in order to produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo Bolt. I use www.cycle.travel for route planning and it picks the quietest route for you between the chosen start and finish points. I don't really want to spend the time painstakingly creating routes via RideswithGPS when I am happy with Cycle.travel doing it for me. But it seems routes created in cycle.travel will not produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo.
> 
> I'm actually surprised that Wahoo users are satisfied with the labour intensive requirement of having to trace their routes in rideswithGPS for routes they wish to follow. Or am I missing something?



We have the same Garmin.

I've not used mine much, but as an example of cussodness it acted up badly on the Cheshire circuit we did.

The Wahoo device maps are only basic and black and white, which might not matter to you, but a more direct alternative to your Garmin would be this device from the Ordnance Survey.

Colour screen and the Landranger maps we know and love.

No idea how well it works, or how well it shakes hands with routing websites.

https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/shop/gps/cycling/two-nav-anima-bundle.html


----------



## Littgull (10 Sep 2017)

Many thanks @13 rider and @Pale Rider for your help and suggestions - much appreciated.

Rob, are you doing @nickyboy Leeds - Scarborough ride on 30th September? I am, with @ColinJ. Hope to see you on it too.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> Many thanks @13 rider and @Pale Rider for your help and suggestions - much appreciated.
> 
> Rob, are you doing @nickyboy Leeds - Scarborough ride on 30th September? I am, with @ColinJ. Hope to see you on it too.



I've not thrown my cap into the ring for that one, although doing some of it is a possibility.

What I may do is drive to Scarborough and solo the ride in reverse until I meet a friendly - or at least a known - face coming the other way.

Malton for lunch would be a realistic target.

I shall keep an eye on the thread to see if anyone posts details of where you are stopping.

Hopefully @nickyboy won't mind my late entry if I make one a day or two beforehand.


----------



## Littgull (10 Sep 2017)

Sounds a good plan, Rob.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2017)

No problem. We will stop at Malton for, based on last year's timings, a late lunch. Someone will be running Glympse for the ride so you'll be able to see exactly where we are on the day


----------



## Andywinds (11 Sep 2017)

Since using the BOLT I am very pleased with it. My club has a RideWithGPS account which I can now login to and export TBT routes into my own account. 
With regards to using rides created with Strava, I just route this manually with RWGPS, a 50 mile route only takes about 5 mins at most. If you are wanting to convert a ride that you have just uploaded to RWGPS with TBT directions then you would have to upgrade your account from free to paid. Without this you can use the "breadcrumb" method to navigate which is ok. No issues with black and white screens either. The BOLT has no concept of re-routing so if you miss a turn the device will bleep and the LED's turn red.
There are no plans at this stage for Wahoo to fix the ability to export cue sheets from Strava at this time.

The device is customized via the smart phone and does not require being plugged into a PC. Built in WIFI is useful. The screens can be changed to suit your own requirements, and the settings should suite all.


----------



## Andywinds (11 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a Wahoo Element Bolt as the reviews on here and elsewhere are exceptionally good.
> 
> My Garmin Edge Tour device that I bought about 18 months ago has been an appallingly unreliable bit of kit. It often ceases to give route directions mid ride and I have completely lost faith in it. The only thing that puts me off a bit about the Wahoo is that it appears all rides have to be planned on RideswithGPS in order to produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo Bolt. I use www.cycle.travel for route planning and it picks the quietest route for you between the chosen start and finish points. I don't really want to spend the time painstakingly creating routes via RideswithGPS when I am happy with Cycle.travel doing it for me. But it seems routes created in cycle.travel will not produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo.
> 
> I'm actually surprised that Wahoo users are satisfied with the labour intensive requirement of having to trace their routes in rideswithGPS for routes they wish to follow. Or am I missing something?


It's so quick and easy to do, and lets face it you're only doing it once per ride!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> I'm seriously considering buying a Wahoo Element Bolt as the reviews on here and elsewhere are exceptionally good.
> 
> My Garmin Edge Tour device that I bought about 18 months ago has been an appallingly unreliable bit of kit. It often ceases to give route directions mid ride and I have completely lost faith in it. The only thing that puts me off a bit about the Wahoo is that it appears all rides have to be planned on RideswithGPS in order to produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo Bolt. I use www.cycle.travel for route planning and it picks the quietest route for you between the chosen start and finish points. I don't really want to spend the time painstakingly creating routes via RideswithGPS when I am happy with Cycle.travel doing it for me. But it seems routes created in cycle.travel will not produce turn by turn directions when uploaded to the Wahoo.
> 
> I'm actually surprised that Wahoo users are satisfied with the labour intensive requirement of having to trace their routes in rideswithGPS for routes they wish to follow. Or am I missing something?



I create my routes on cycle.travel, save it as a TCX and then upload it to Ride With GPS. I sync this all accross to my Elemnt and taa daa, there's your Turn By Turn route ready to ride.


----------



## Andywinds (11 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I create my routes on cycle.travel, save it as a TCX and then upload it to Ride With GPS. I sync this all accross to my Elemnt and taa daa, there's your Turn By Turn route ready to ride.


Is cycle.travel free to use for creating routes to export?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Sep 2017)

Andywinds said:


> Is cycle.travel free to use for creating routes to export?



It sure is. The proprietor, Richard Fairhurst, is about as fine as a fellow can get out there. It is an amazing site. He is in the throws of building an iOS app for it. Have a play. It's brilliant. I really like the 'Suggest a Ride' function which suggests three circular routes from your start point (home for example) You choose the distance and load it to your device, and hey presto, off you go. It routes you via the most cycle friendy options too. And of course you can manipulate the route to suit. It's amazing. Have I said that?


----------



## Andywinds (12 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It sure is. The proprietor, Richard Fairhurst, is about as fine as a fellow can get out there. It is an amazing site. He is in the throws of building an iOS app for it. Have a play. It's brilliant. I really like the 'Suggest a Ride' function which suggests three circular routes from your start point (home for example) You choose the distance and load it to your device, and hey presto, off you go. It routes you via the most cycle friendy options too. And of course you can manipulate the route to suit. It's amazing. Have I said that?


This looks really good, do you know if all the cues will be imported into Ride With GPS? I created a route with 104 turns, but it Ride with GPS it is only showing 8 turns?
From what I can see, the points are indicated on the map, but the que sheet is only showing 8 turns.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Sep 2017)

Hmm. I downloaded a 100km Audax last week as a TCX (that's important NOT a GPX) and the cues all came out and gave me a 300m 'notification' before each turn on any page on my ELEMNT. Because I have a free GRWPS account, the only thing it didn't give me were the specifics of each control. And the info controls have their instruction on the Brevet card anyway. Not important.

A paid for GRWPS gives you superior routing options but as I find Cycle.Travel better anyway, I only use it as a 'go between' for Turn By Turn routes for my Elemnt.

Edit: If you save it as a GPX it will give you a 'breadcrumb' route so I assume less cues. 

HTH


----------



## Andywinds (12 Sep 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Hmm. I downloaded a 100km Audax last week as a TCX (that's important NOT a GPX) and the cues all came out and gave me a 300m 'notification' before each turn on any page on my ELEMNT. Because I have a free GRWPS account, the only thing it didn't give me were the specifics of each control. And the info controls have their instruction on the Brevet card anyway. Not important.
> 
> A paid for GRWPS gives you superior routing options but as I find Cycle.Travel better anyway, I only use it as a 'go between' for Turn By Turn routes for my Elemnt.
> 
> HTH


it doesn't matter too much, our club Ride with GPS has hundreds of routes that I can download into the BOLT, so I'm all good really.


----------



## r04DiE (25 Nov 2017)

Hello all,

Sorry to just butt in but I am thinking of getting myself an ELEMNT, (not the bolt). Can this unit be run off of a powerbank if the battery gets low?

Thanks


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2017)

The bolt is charged by a mini USB and I presume the element is the same so can see no reason a power bank would not work . I've ran my bolt on the map screen for 8 hrs and still had 33% left so battery life isn't a problem to me


----------



## r04DiE (26 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> The bolt is charged by a mini USB and I presume the element is the same so can see no reason a power bank would not work . I've ran my bolt on the map screen for 8 hrs and still had 33% left so battery life isn't a problem to me


OK, many thanks. Its just that Garmins do funny things when you plug them in, like shut down, for instance! I will be riding 15 hours and over, so I will be needing some extra power.


----------



## Milzy (26 Nov 2017)

r04DiE said:


> OK, many thanks. Its just that Garmins do funny things when you plug them in, like shut down, for instance! I will be riding 15 hours and over, so I will be needing some extra power.


On basic settings with no gps running I reckon I could hit 15 hours on my fully charged bolt. The best cycle computer on the market. Garmin sucks and are for square heads not cool enough to see the light with element.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Nov 2017)

As a heads up, Wahoo have a substantial sale on these devices at the moment. Worth taking a look


----------



## r04DiE (26 Nov 2017)

Milzy said:


> On basic settings with no gps running I reckon I could hit 15 hours on my fully charged bolt. The best cycle computer on the market. Garmin sucks and are for square heads not cool enough to see the light with element.


It does seem that way - that's why I am happily coming out of square-headedness!


----------



## r04DiE (26 Nov 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> As a heads up, Wahoo have a substantial sale on these devices at the moment. Worth taking a look


So I see, and this is what has prompted the treat  They've got the ELEMNT at £189.99!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Nov 2017)

r04DiE said:


> So I see, and this is what has prompted the treat  They've got the ELEMNT at £189.99!



It’s an excellent device I can vouch for that. It automatically links with their smart trainer as well and you can see your training ride stats with ease. 

Not that I want you to have another treat or anything.


----------



## r04DiE (26 Nov 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Not that I want you to have another treat or anything.


I should _think not_!


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Nov 2017)

I use the Bolt and it has never gone wrong for me. It' simple and reliable. I have had a host of Garmin and still have the Garmin Touring as my backup. I much prefer the Bolt.


----------



## Milzy (27 Nov 2017)

r04DiE said:


> It does seem that way - that's why I am happily coming out of square-headedness!


LOL!!


----------



## r04DiE (27 Nov 2017)

I've bought it - it had to happen.


----------



## broady (27 Nov 2017)

I've had pretty much had all the garmin range baring the early ones and a few others.
Lots have had a few issues and bits I didn't like, but I ended up keeping the 520 & 1000... Well that was till a couple of weeks ago when I listed both of the on eBay and sold them both and have ordered the elemnt.
Not really sure why as my 1000 was fine doing 200 km and still had 38% battery (with turn by turn on).
When it arrives I'll see how it is and hope I've not made a mistake....


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Nov 2017)

I quite like the sound of the Bolt too. Maybe seems like a minor thing, but the different mount puts me off as I have enough Garmin mounts to have one on each bike, so would have to purchase new ones if I wanted to do the same.


----------



## Littgull (28 Nov 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the sound of the Bolt too. Maybe seems like a minor thing, but the different mount puts me off as I have enough Garmin mounts to have one on each bike, so would have to purchase new ones if I wanted to do the same.



But that's not insurmountable


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the sound of the Bolt too. Maybe seems like a minor thing, but the different mount puts me off as I have enough Garmin mounts to have one on each bike, so would have to purchase new ones if I wanted to do the same.





Littgull said:


> But that's not insurmountable


Nice pun, as usual, Brian - but actual it ISN'T insurmountable - try THIS!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Nice pun, as usual, Brian - but actual it ISN'T insurmountable - try THIS!



It works if you go in small increments. You need it tight but not so much so it wears your device away. Good link @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> It works if you go in small increments. You need it tight but not so much so it wears your device away. Good link @ColinJ


I was wondering whether the mount could still be used for a Garmin device after modification? People might want to keep their old Garmin for backup.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Nov 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the sound of the Bolt too. Maybe seems like a minor thing, but the different mount puts me off as I have enough Garmin mounts to have one on each bike, so would have to purchase new ones if I wanted to do the same.



This is a good point. I have lots of cheap Chinese mounts for my Garmin but only one for my Bolt. I am sure it won't be long before cheap copies of the Bolt mount will be available.


----------



## Littgull (28 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Nice pun, as usual, Brian - but actual it ISN'T insurmountable - try THIS!


Ha ha. A good tip that @ColinJ. At some point in the next 6 months I will take the plunge and get a wahoo elemnt bolt. I haven't read anything but good things about them. Whereas my Garmin Tour is a total (expensive) heap of unreliable trash.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Nov 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I was wondering whether the mount could still be used for a Garmin device after modification? People might want to keep their old Garmin for backup.



Hmm. Not sure as my Garmin left with a dishonourable discharge so I didn’t don’t get to try it ‘tuther way round.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Hmm. Not sure as my Garmin left with a dishonourable discharge so I didn’t don’t get to try it ‘tuther way round.


I use my old Garmin Etrex for navigation because it is totally reliable. My newer Garmin Edge 500 is NOT so I use that as a glorified bike computer to display the information that the Etrex can't on its navigation page.


----------



## broady (29 Nov 2017)

Had my first ride with the wahoo elemnt tonight. Quite impressed with it and I liked how you can send a link so my wife can watch live where I am and know when to put dinner on!!
I found my garmin easier to read, but that might be due to not being used to the wahoo.


----------



## bpsmith (29 Nov 2017)

My Wife gets a live link from my Garmin. Has done for 2-3 years now.


----------



## broady (29 Nov 2017)

bpsmith said:


> My Wife gets a live link from my Garmin. Has done for 2-3 years now.



My 1000 never did


----------



## bpsmith (30 Nov 2017)

broady said:


> My 1000 never did


It’s amazing the leap ahead that’s been made in the past 3-4 years, Garmin included.


----------



## broady (30 Nov 2017)

I did feel that my garmin 1000 explorer was ahead of my 1000 in so many areas, but didn't have all the features I wanted.
Can't wait to test the elemnt properly out


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> As a heads up, Wahoo have a substantial sale on these devices at the moment. Worth taking a look


Link or was this a cyber Monday sale? The Elemnt is £220 from Wiggle (RRP £250)


----------



## straas (1 Dec 2017)

I've had the wahoo elemnt bolt for a few months now, my previous GPS was a Garmin 705.

I'm really liking the wahoo, the maps are much clearer, and the directions are brilliant - took me to conwy from manchester this summer with no wrong turns.
The GPS seems really accurate, and much better under dense foliage than the 705 - though that's to be expected given the age difference.

The only gripe I'd have is it can take upto 5 seconds to autopause at traffic lights - not a problem as such on a longer ride, but makes it look like you're commuting quite slowly!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Link or was this a cyber Monday sale? The Elemnt is £220 from Wiggle (RRP £250)


In the sales last week - they were going for £189.99 but seem to have gone back up!


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> In the sales last week - they were going for £189.99 but seem to have gone back up!


Ah damn...shame I was holidaying in Thailand  Might have a look after Christmas


----------



## broady (1 Dec 2017)

Bolt is still available at £176


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2017)

broady said:


> View attachment 385508
> 
> Bolt is still available at £176


That's the small one? I'd want the bigger for routing. I'll be replacing an 800. If I do end up buying, £220 is ok


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> That's the small one? I'd want the bigger for routing. I'll be replacing an 800. If I do end up buying, £220 is ok



In my opinion the bigger one is better for routing and £30 may not be a deal breaker. It is a fantastic device. I have recently added another page so I can monitor my training. It is so adaptable and easy to set up your screens exactly as you require. It used to do my head in when Garmin (Touring Edge) updated their software, all my pages reverted back to factory settings. I had to have photos of my screens as a reference. Infuriating!


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> £30 may not be a deal breaker


It's not 

Thanks for the feedback, I've never really got on with the Garmin beyond the basics (not a gadget/techie person at all). Bluetooth uploads useful too, saves me relying on my phone for Strava because I never really get round to attaching the Garmin to the laptop these days

Might flog the Garmin before Xmas and get a Wahoo after


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> It's not
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I've never really got on with the Garmin beyond the basics (not a gadget/techie person at all). Bluetooth uploads useful too, saves me relying on my phone for Strava because I never really get round to attaching the Garmin to the laptop these days
> 
> Might flog the Garmin before Xmas and get a Wahoo after



My Garmin sold quickly as there is a strong following of fans out there. Almost no wait for my Wahoo. I forgot how inconvenient it was plugging the Garmin into a laptop all the time. The Wahoo works seamlessly between my iPhone and Strava. Slowly working through my Wahoo wish list of a cadence sensor, heart rate monitor and especially a Kickr Snap smart trainer. 

Did I say I’m really pleased with Wahoo?


----------



## bpsmith (1 Dec 2017)

I read that the Bolt allows you to update the screens in the unit from the App on your phone. That’s pretty cool tbh.

On the flip side, I find it straight forward on my Garmin 520 also. I never have to plug it into my computer for transferring rides or for software updates, as that’s done via my phone also.

Never had any issues with losing screen layouts after updates either.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2017)

bpsmith said:


> I read that the Bolt allows you to update the screens in the unit from the App on your phone. That’s pretty cool tbh.
> 
> On the flip side, I find it straight forward on my Garmin 520 also. I never have to plug it into my computer for transferring rides or for software updates, as that’s done via my phone also.
> 
> Never had any issues with losing screen layouts after updates either.


The 800 doesn't have Bluetooth hence it being a positive feature for the Wahoo


----------



## bpsmith (1 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> The 800 doesn't have Bluetooth hence it being a positive feature for the Wahoo


Not questioning that, just pointing out that it’s not only the Wahoo that can do it, in case others aren’t aware when reading.


----------



## vickster (1 Dec 2017)

Does the 520 do full turn by turn directions? Although think it’s too small. I don’t want a 1000 as I’ve read little good when compared to the (I think) cheaper elemnt


----------



## broady (1 Dec 2017)

The 1000 is better at directions as it finds a new route if you miss a turn. Apparently the Elemnt doesn't, but I've not tested it yet.
I'm going to try and follow a route this weekend to see what it does.
I personally don't think you can beat the 1000 for the navigation - although I'd love to try the 1030 at some point


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

broady said:


> The 1000 is better at directions as it finds a new route if you miss a turn. Apparently the Elemnt doesn't, but I've not tested it yet.
> I'm going to try and follow a route this weekend to see what it does.
> I personally don't think you can beat the 1000 for the navigation - although I'd love to try the 1030 at some point


If your following a route on the elemnt it bleeps when you go off route but does not reroute you like a car satnav but you can look at the map and redirect yourself when back on route it bleeps to confirm


----------



## Aravis (7 Dec 2017)

Having spent many months convinced I was completely happy with my Garmins, last Saturday I was finally bitten by the "water in altimeter" problem on my 520. I'm thinking I could probably prevent this by taping a plastic curtain to the lower front of the device, being careful not to obstruct the satellite sensor - not particularly elegant but out of sight when riding. A more thoughtfully designed case would have been a better solution.

As they seem to have done everything else so well, have Wahoo also managed to avoid this problem on their devices?


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> Having spent many months convinced I was completely happy with my Garmins, last Saturday I was finally bitten by the "water in altimeter" problem on my 520. I'm thinking I could probably prevent this by taping a plastic curtain to the lower front of the device, being careful not to obstruct the satellite sensor - not particularly elegant but out of sight when riding. A more thoughtfully designed case would have been a better solution.
> 
> As they seem to have done everything else so well, have Wahoo also managed to avoid this problem on their devices?


Had my bolt for 8 months been out in all weathers and had no issues yet .Unit is well sealed except the rubber flap covering mini usb charging point which seems a bit flimsy but has proved stronger enough to last the 8 months without showing any wear


----------



## Aravis (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Had my bolt for 8 months been out in all weathers and had no issues yet .Unit is well sealed except the rubber flap covering mini usb charging point which seems a bit flimsy but has proved stronger enough to last the 8 months without showing any wear


That's fine as far as it goes, but until last weekend I'd've said exactly the same about the 520. What I was really looking for is evidence that the design of the Wahoo offerings makes them inherently less vulnerable to water interfering with the altimeter. Pictures don't seem to show an orifice underneath at the front where it seems that Garmins can be vulnerable, and that looks like a good start.

I'm quite prepared to believe that the Wahoos have been better designed in this respect. If so, that would be a powerful reason for considering a switch, far more so that the other issues which have been discussed, which to me seem quite marginal. I'm surprised that in the reviews and comparisons I've read, little if anything is made of this issue, and I'm mentioning it in this thread for the the benefit of all. I suspect that Garmin would say it doesn't matter because you can always use the elevation correction in Strava and RwGPS, but that means violating the "choose one method and stick with it" principle. That's no good, is it?


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> That's fine as far as it goes, but until last weekend I'd've said exactly the same about the 520. What I was really looking for is evidence that the design of the Wahoo offerings makes them inherently less vulnerable to water interfering with the altimeter. Pictures don't seem to show an orifice underneath at the front where it seems that Garmins can be vulnerable, and that looks like a good start.
> 
> I'm quite prepared to believe that the Wahoos have been better designed in this respect. If so, that would be a powerful reason for considering a switch, far more so that the other issues which have been discussed, which to me seem quite marginal. I'm surprised that in the reviews and comparisons I've read, little if anything is made of this issue, and I'm mentioning it in this thread for the the benefit of all. I suspect that Garmin would say it doesn't matter because you can always use the elevation correction in Strava and RwGPS, but that means violating the "choose one method and stick with it" principle. That's no good, is it?


Been and checked the unit there are on opening on the front ,side or underneath just the charging usb port which has a smaller opening next to it covered by the same rudder flap so very limited areas for water ingress but only long time use will tell


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2017)

Aravis said:


> I'm quite prepared to believe that the Wahoos have been better designed in this respect. If so, that would be a powerful reason for considering a switch, far more so that the other issues which have been discussed, which to me seem quite marginal. I'm surprised that in the reviews and comparisons I've read, little if anything is made of this issue, and I'm mentioning it in this thread for the the benefit of all. I suspect that Garmin would say it doesn't matter because you can always use the elevation correction in Strava and RwGPS, but that means violating the "choose one method and stick with it" principle. That's no good, is it?


I've got an Edge 500 and its altimeter is awful! It is less accurate and reliable than my old Etrex which just calculates elevation from the GPS satellite signals. The Etrex is usually accurate to better than 25 metres and often within 10. The 500 will often get the elevation wrong by up to 50 metres and even if I correct it by starting from a known elevation (e.g. home) it can be way out by the time I get home a couple of hours later.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I've got an Edge 500 and its altimeter is awful! It is less accurate and reliable than my old Etrex which just calculates elevation from the GPS satellite signals. The Etrex is usually accurate to better than 25 metres and often within 10. The 500 will often get the elevation wrong by up to 50 metres and even if I correct it by starting from a known elevation (e.g. home) it can be way out by the time I get home a couple of hours later.


Out of interest, what is it “wrong” in comparison to?

Genuinely interested in what you would consider bring “right”?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Out of interest, what is it “wrong” in comparison to?
> 
> Genuinely interested in what you would consider bring “right”?


The elevations shown on my OS maps! For example, I know that the elevation at the junction at Blackstone Edge reservoir is 387 metres.







My Etrex typically makes it (say) 380 - 394 metres. My Edge 500 is more like (say) 357 - 417 metres. The Edge has more complex circuitry than the Etrex and was more expensive so it ought to be more accurate.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> The elevations shown on my OS maps! For example, I know that the elevation at the junction at Blackstone Edge reservoir is 387 metres.
> 
> View attachment 386346
> 
> ...


That’s very interesting, thanks. I have had conversations with a few mates regarding accuracy and they all compare back to what Strava states as being the elevation. Strava’s data is wildly inaccurate. Will compare some of my rides to OS data and see.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> @ColinJ do you always recalibrate the altimeter before setting out? Great wonkiness can arise if you don't.


I have set an elevation point at my front door so before I set off I wait to achieve satellite lock and then start the ride timer. The Edge 500 then announces that the elevation point has been found and displays the correct elevation. It just seems to drift out as a ride progresses!


----------



## robing (10 May 2018)

I am considering the Wahoo Bolt. I tried a Garmin Edge 820 Touring but it had major flaws so I took it back.
Mainly it's awful to try and program a route manually in the go. Is this state of the art tech in 2018? It felt more like
Using a ZX Spectrum! Shame as the rest of it was pretty good.

I have a few questions regarding the Bolt. I really like the idea of being able to do it all on your phone and being able to easily type in a destination on the go.

Does it work anywhere in Europe or further afield?
Can you upload to Garmin Connect? I use Strava as well but I have 8 years of rides on garmin connect so would like to be able to continue with it.
I have Garmin mounts on all my bikes. How easy is it to convert them?


----------



## vickster (10 May 2018)

Some recent discussion here

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-or-elemnt.233781/

Easy to convert the mounts if they're plastic, however, you might find tiny chipping on the mount on the back of the device 

I have to say, I've not been impressed with my couple of tries of the direction on the go, tried to take me down invisible roads and also bridlepaths. There may be a way around this but even set for on road this happened. My garmin was better at this

The maps (at least on the Elemnt) are full Europe 

I don't think it would sync with Garmin connect, but could be wrong. It's seamless to Strava


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2018)

If it records your rides as fit files then you may be able to import them to Garmin Connect from the device.


----------



## greenmark (10 May 2018)

robing said:


> I am considering the Wahoo Bolt. I tried a Garmin Edge 820 Touring but it had major flaws so I took it back.
> Mainly it's awful to try and program a route manually in the go. Is this state of the art tech in 2018? It felt more like
> Using a ZX Spectrum! Shame as the rest of it was pretty good.
> 
> ...



You can download most country maps onto Bolt using the accompanying bluetooth map. They use open street maps so quality can be variable. I've used it in HK, Japan, Taiwan and Indonesia.
You can't automatically sync with Connect. You can automatically sync it so that it will leave a *.fit file in Dropbox, and then you can manually upload the file to Connect.
Not sure about mount conversion. The Bolt comes with two mounts in the box (one handlbar/stem mount, one out-in-front mount).


----------



## robing (10 May 2018)

The auto pause is superior on the Garmin. I like the way you can set it to pause at a preset speed eg say if your speed drops below 2mph.


----------

